# Suprem'Editing 2008 2014



## Picouto (15 Janvier 2009)

Beaucoup en parlent, peu le font, je vous propose d'essayer l'editing ultime :
Quelle est votre plus belle photo 2008 ?
Les règles sont les mêmes que celles appliquées à "Vos plus belles..." + une seule photo par participant + plus aucun blabla sur le pourquoi ou le comment...
Enjoy


Vous pouvez désormais poster votre meilleure photo de 2009


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2009)

est-ce que c'est un best-off des "vos meilleures photos" et qu'on ne doit piocher que dans celles que l'on a déjà montré (ce qui serait plus logique)  ou c'est libre?


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2009)

_Je propose que ce soit libre et que ce soit votre meilleure photo prise en 2008, qu'elle ait été déjà postée ailleurs ou pas! L'auteur du sujet pourra corriger si ça ne lui convient pas _


----------



## Picouto (15 Janvier 2009)

Je rejoins Yvos.
Votre meilleure photo 2008, rien à voir avec "vos plus belles" a priori.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2009)

ben si votre plus belle de l'année sont pas dans "vos plus belles", y a un truc qui m'échappe.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Ben disons que tout le mnde ne poste pas sa plus belle photo chaque jour, heureusement, bien que certains de le fassent  Ce qui fait que la meilleure n'a pas forcément été postée  Potentiellement.

Désolé pour le flood, je sélectionne et je poste


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2009)

C'est exactement cela


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Je pense l'avoir déjà poster, mais j'en suis pas tout à fait sur.

Soyez indulgent, je poste 1 photo tout les 2-3 mois 

Photographie argentique développée par mes propres soins...


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben disons que tout le monde ne poste pas sa plus belle photo chaque jour, *heureusement*, bien que certains ne le fassent





Sinon, moi j'ai fais une super photo  mais en 2002  
Je propose donc un peu de radicalité, l'Ultime Editing de tous les temps ! :love:
Vous postez la plus belle photo que vous avez réalisez parmi toutes vos photos depuis que vous faites des photos, et puis basta on n'en parle plus


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2009)

Fini de causer, oui ?!... 
Après réflexion, celle-ci :





_(J'ai hésité et hésite toujours avec une autre; clic sur l'image)..._​


----------



## discolan (15 Janvier 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## NightWalker (15 Janvier 2009)




----------



## lmmm (16 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Madeline (16 Janvier 2009)

.


----------



## Picouto (17 Janvier 2009)

Ca démarre plutôt calmement mais je présume la sélection ne doit pas être aisée.
Les débuts sont très prometteurs 
Pour ma part, j'attends d'avoir autre chose qu'un iPhone pour faire mon editing et vous le proposer.
Bonne continuation.


----------



## vleroy (17 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2009)




----------



## SUiiT_ (18 Janvier 2009)

*Prise en 2008*​


----------



## Picouto (18 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Craquounette (19 Janvier 2009)

​.
.
.

_J'ai longuement hésité mais j'avoue ne pas avoir osé mettre l'autre en premier, je vous l'ai donc mise en lien_ ​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2009)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Le petit nilkon coolpix est maintenant à la retraite.


----------



## yvos (21 Janvier 2009)




----------



## flotow (23 Janvier 2009)




----------



## GroDan (24 Janvier 2009)

clic+grd​


----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Janvier 2009)

_
Prise à Gand (Belgique)_​


----------



## MamaCass (31 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Lastrada (1 Février 2009)

Nous sommes d'accord : 2008 n'a pas été une année faste. 
​


----------



## mado (1 Février 2009)

​


----------



## Mops Argo (1 Février 2009)




----------



## Paski.pne (11 Février 2009)

.


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2009)

Merci Christophe pour ce sujet


----------



## Picouto (16 Février 2009)

C'est moi qui vous remercie pour vos participations... et particulièrement à toi mon François pour nous faire partager celle-ci. Passe lui le bonjour de ma part.


----------



## doudou83 (16 Février 2009)

*






*​


----------



## Redoch (18 Février 2009)




----------



## lumai (21 Février 2009)

La lumière avait bien aidé, je lui avais aussi bien couru après.


----------



## SirDeck (28 Février 2009)

.








.​


----------



## Sloughi (13 Avril 2009)




----------



## yvos (1 Janvier 2010)

_Réouverture du sujet pour cette nouvelle année. Postez donc votre plus belle photo 2009. Même principe : pas de blabla _


----------



## joubichou (1 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Dead head (1 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## plo0m (1 Janvier 2010)

Génial ce post: La libellule est sublime!

Nous sommes encore en 2009 pour quelques heures quelque part dans le monde, je poste donc mon diptyque favori de 2008 (Mon oncle, décédé moins d'un an plus tard):






Suivi de ma photo préférée de 2009 (un préma de 34 semaines si mes souvenirs sont exacts):


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## iFabien (1 Janvier 2010)




----------



## lmmm (1 Janvier 2010)




----------



## brucetp (1 Janvier 2010)

*28/12/09 - Schröken, Österreich
47.261062,10.096747*​


----------



## vleroy (2 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## cornelie (2 Janvier 2010)




----------



## yvos (2 Janvier 2010)




----------



## willsdorf (2 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Sloughi (2 Janvier 2010)




----------



## doudou83 (2 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## oligo (3 Janvier 2010)

En fait, cette image devait être postée ici, et non dans mes plus belles photos... Je me suis gourré! Donc Yvos, peux-tu supprimer ce post et je la reposte ici... Vraiment désolé pour ceci! 




​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Picouto (3 Janvier 2010)




----------



## DeepDark (5 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Février 2010)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## citronvert55 (13 Octobre 2010)

Ben pour moi ma photo de 2009 
celle ci peut être ???? mais il y en a tellement que c'est pas facile d'en choisir qu'une.....


----------



## SirDeck (22 Décembre 2010)

^-^




^-^


----------



## lmmm (22 Décembre 2010)




----------



## SirDeck (23 Décembre 2010)

Tststs !
Faut attendre que l'patron il ait changé le titre. On n'est pas encore en 2011


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2010)

On va prendre de l'avance; on y est presque...


----------



## DeepDark (28 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## oligo (4 Janvier 2011)

Avec beaucoup d'hésitations...




​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2011)

Bubbles par jpmiss, sur Flickr​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Janvier 2011)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## citronvert55 (5 Janvier 2011)




----------



## plovemax (5 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Janvier 2011)

;-)



.


----------



## SirDeck (1 Janvier 2012)

et 2011


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Janvier 2012)

C'est parti pour 2011!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2012)

Pas la plus belle ... mais celle qui m'a demandé le plus de temps de préparation et qui me fait encore rigoler aujourd'hui !
...juste pour le fun !


----------



## iota (2 Janvier 2012)




----------



## lmmm (2 Janvier 2012)

2011 : j' ai pris gout a la macro,alors on va dire celle ci :


----------



## ziommm (3 Janvier 2012)

Issue de mon premier shoot de 2011, le 4 Janvier. Vive le progrès...


----------



## oligo (13 Janvier 2012)

Sans trop d'hésitations... :love::love:


----------



## quenaur (15 Janvier 2012)




----------



## DeepDark (15 Janvier 2012)




----------



## vleroy (15 Janvier 2012)

Sans hésitation non plus, ma première couleur (Ektar) à la grande chambre ​


----------



## SirDeck (15 Janvier 2012)

.






.​


----------



## plovemax (18 Janvier 2012)

Tournepierre à collier​


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juin 2012)

Après une très longue hésitation... 









*( Click to zoom.  )*​



Ma meilleure de 2011, je ne sais pas... Mais ma préférée, c'est désormais certain.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> Sans hésitation non plus, ma première couleur (Ektar) à la grande chambre ​


Grande chambre ou pas les couleurs sont quand même pourries et baveuse  



Human-Fly a dit:


> Après une très longue hésitation...
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/human-fly/6051265461/sizes/l/in/photostream/​



T'aurais du hésiter encore un peu ​


----------



## SirDeck (1 Janvier 2013)

La fermeture de l'hébergement d'Apple a fait des ravages sur ce fil. On remarque également que Flickrrr n'est pas très stable.
C'est dommage car le fil est plutôt de qualité. Normal, il force un élément essentiel de la photographie : l'editing.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mars 2013)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Mars 2013)

Je suis pas sûr d'être très objectif...



​
;-)


----------



## SirDeck (15 Février 2014)

Pas grand-chose pour 2012 par ici.
Voyons si 2013 était une meilleure année (d'autant que la modération a déjà mis à jour le titre)


----------



## SirDeck (16 Février 2014)

.








.​


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2014)

*( Click to zoom.  )*
​


----------

